# My 2500 Duramax



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is my setup for snow removal:
2013 2500HD Duramax with a Boss 9.2 VXT, I may try a set of wings on it next season.

Here are some pics of her doing work, and then a wash after.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

thats a nice truck!! Hope you got it undercoated!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Clean pics:


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats is one awsome looking truck!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice looking truck and plow! Thumbs Up


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome truck!!


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice truck!


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

that truck is way to nice to plow with! 
looks good though!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! It is a beast to work with. I did the underside in december with Fluid Film - but may use a more permanant undercoating.
Anybody got an undercoating they can recommend?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful truck man, have fun with it. I'm jealous


----------



## bpminc74 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful truck! Shame to hang a plow on it. But, thats what they're made for right! Right? lol. Have fun with it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck and plow


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

That's my dream unit right there. Go with the wings, you won't be disappointed and you'll wish you'd done it this year already


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the white Chevy with the red Boss!! Great combo!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd feel bad plowing with that nice of a truck.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice setup, like that truck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I know I'm gonna sound like a Boss hater, but I would have gotten something with a less intrusive mount so I wouldn't have to hack that much out of that beautiful bumper....


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

It was funny to hear the tech say..........." I hated to do it, but I had to cut out some of the bumper."

Lol, he actually didn't cut any of the actuall bumper - just some of the piece just below it. On these Duramax trucks it has to be done, so oh well.
He did a good job of it, and I don't mind it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Por15 to undercoat it. Beautiful setup !


----------



## Afsnowpushers (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice truck


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I took a couple pics of the front end of my truck this morning.

A few guys were asking how much had to be cut away for the Boss V mount.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Huh, I guess thats not too bad.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Trucks are made to work. I bet you don't even know you are pushing snow with that truck.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks mossman! Yep - nice to hear someone say it. A truck is for work, that's why I bought a Diesel and not a 1/2 ton truck.
I went with one that's loaded because were in it 5-6 days a week spring-fall season, and alot in winter when plowing. 
397 HP and 765 ft. lbs of torque, lots of power.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Delete it and be happy. I know what you mean about getting the truck loaded. I bought a f450 king ranch last jan and love it. Im in it every day and drive the piss out of it.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Man those new HD's Z71 appearance package look good with the painted front ends Thumbs Up they just need to paint the back bumper to imo and I like them factory painted mud flaps too Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am thinking of painting the bow ties white or black. Also need to get on a spray-in bedliner before the lawn season gets going. Thinking about lineX brand.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

She's a real beaut, Clark


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

scott3430;1628576 said:


> I am thinking of painting the bow ties white or black. Also need to get on a spray-in bedliner before the lawn season gets going. Thinking about lineX brand.


I like the gold with the white, but if you have to paint it leave the black outline and paint the gold white. A chrome or polished aluminum would look good.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Got a new toy for doing some of my parking lots:

Used 2012 S185 with only 119 hrs. I only chained like that to drive a couple blocks to pressure wash it.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice lookin unit!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice truck and loader!


----------



## ELM56 (Dec 28, 2013)

How does the bucket work? We take ours off of our Bobcats and replace them with our new push/pull set ups and they work awesome like that. Ten foot, cleans up the drives in the condo's in two or three swipes.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks SnowFakers and Glenn Lawn Care!

ELM56 - The 8 foot bucket works good, it seems like it should be able to hold more snow then it does. That's probably cause I'm use to pushing with my 9.2 Boss V with wings.

I'm a novice when it comes to skids - so I can't say if a bucket is better or worse then other snow pushing attachments. 
I thought about switching to a 9 foot bucket - but the car wash entrance at a gas station I plow might be too narrow for a 9'. Oh and my dealer said that a 9' is technically illegal to haul.


----------



## ELM56 (Dec 28, 2013)

Scott - I gotcha on that. Ours sit at the condo's all winter unless being brought back for maintenance or break downs. If they need to come back, they are brought back and the blades stay.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice looking skid Scott! Put a plow on that thing and you'll like it better than plowing with a truck. Add Wolf Paws or similar knock offs and be even better.


----------



## johnc2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great looking truck and plow! I had an 08 DMax, same color. Was wondering what kind of mileage you get driving around town empty? I used to get 14.5 according to the DIC.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

J E R K!!! Love the truck! Exactly what I would buy if I had $60,000 burning a hole in my pocket.

How do you like that strobe? That's the budget friendly one from Northern isn't it?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah the one I use on my truck was about $150.00 from northern tool. It works great - now if people would just watch where there going and SEE the blinking LED's! 

The one on the skid is a cheapy from tractor supply - it works for now.

Some pics of the Duramax working:


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

great looking setup!


----------



## Jordanporter1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello I just signed up to the site I have the same truck installing the same plow on a black 2013 Duramax. Is there any way you can show me how to install that mount without cutting the bumper or to do it clean. I'm cringing thinking of cutting into the brand-new truck any help would be greatly appreciated. Jordan 2013 2500 duramax 8'2" poly vxt


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Beauty of a truck, and nice skid. Ball park of what you got that for? 

Who makes the snow bucket?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Jordanporter1;1716841 said:


> Hello I just signed up to the site I have the same truck installing the same plow on a black 2013 Duramax. Is there any way you can show me how to install that mount without cutting the bumper or to do it clean. I'm cringing thinking of cutting into the brand-new truck any help would be greatly appreciated. Jordan 2013 2500 duramax 8'2" poly vxt


Buy a spare bumper


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Jordanporter1;1716841 said:


> Hello I just signed up to the site I have the same truck installing the same plow on a black 2013 Duramax. Is there any way you can show me how to install that mount without cutting the bumper or to do it clean. I'm cringing thinking of cutting into the brand-new truck any help would be greatly appreciated. Jordan 2013 2500 duramax 8'2" poly vxt


Hi, welcome to plowsite! Unfortunately the Boss mount does require cutting the front bumper.
At first I cringed a little. But now I don't even notice it. My truck is used for work year around so I guess it doesn't bother me.

If you remove the front tow hooks there may be a little less cutting.?
Or maybe in summer put on a separate bumper.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

A.T.T.;1716855 said:


> Beauty of a truck, and nice skid. Ball park of what you got that for?
> 
> Who makes the snow bucket?


Thanks for the kind words, I'm assuming your asking what my S185 cost?
It's a 2012 with 119 hours, looks almost brand new. My J.D. dealer had $29,900 for a asking price. I paid $29,000 even, + tax monthly on the - equipment in house 3 yr. lease.
I originally wanted to just rent one for the winter months, but they wanted around 2k per month!!!
This way I can do a buyout on the skid after 3 years, or trade and lease a different skid. How do you like your Bobcat?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Mice looking truck! How do you like the VXT?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I never saw the first two pics at the top of the page. I don't know if my computer didn't load them or what. Good pics. I need a v plow I can take pics of


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Hamelfire - I love the VXT with wings.

MM - is this the year you can upgrade to a V? Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

scott3430;1717942 said:


> MM - is this the year you can upgrade to a V? Thumbs Up


Unfortunately no. That is why I put the little smiley face with a help sign. That is what I would need to get a v-plow.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1625104 said:


> I know I'm gonna sound like a Boss hater, but I would have gotten something with a less intrusive mount so I wouldn't have to hack that much out of that beautiful bumper....


On my 2500HD 2013 Regular Cab Gas the only thing cut off was the plastic directly below the tow hooks. You cannot see the BOSS logo on the mount and you have to look close to even notice it. Mount the SS DXT and strangers and friends tell you what a beautiful plow setup you got.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Scott great looking setup, I have a question about your wings, when the plow is in v mode are the wings still tipped or Angled forward? I am considering a set of wings but they are no good for my steep drives if I can't sling snow in v position


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hegarty - the wings are at a fixed 30* angle on the plow. If you mean when in the V position for busting open a trail, then yes there a LITTLE bit forward.

But not enough to really make much of a difference when throwing snow. In straight mode and scoop mode the wings are excellent! 
They make my 9.2 V look small without them.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are some pics of clearing almost 3 months of snow from a drive-In restaurant that is opening up again in march. They closed for dec-feb.


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the white bumper, I ordered one last night for my truck.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah it does look nice with the whole front end matching. What truck you got?


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 2010 ltz, I am doing the 2011 front end swap. With the white grille and bumper. I also just ordered the leather kit for it. Its a lot cheaper to buy a cheaper truck and add on the add ons later!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks awesome! Love the white, I bet you love the wings. 

Our S205 is awesome, we love it. Its been very useful, and so much more productive than a truck for our accounts! Gets a little uncomfy inside according to my operator, I haven't been in it much.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The restaurant job I couldn't even try to plow with my truck there was so much snow, 2.5-3 feet. 

I'm glad I had my skid to use on it. A lot of it I had to just take a bucket full at a time, turn around, go stack it, ect. Took quite a while.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

blower on tractor, or skid, then scrape with truck would be faster.....hope you charged by the hr for the skid


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

leolkfrm;1782995 said:


> blower on tractor, or skid, then scrape with truck would be faster.....hope you charged by the hr for the skid


I like your idea with using a blower. I did talk to the owner and said next season it should be plowed every 3-4" of snow, thankfully he understood.

Yes I did charge him per hour for this clearing.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

That front bumper really looks pretty good even with the plow mount. Great looking truck! Bobcat is a nice addition as well =D


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Classic. I don't mind the cutout for the plow mount now, I got use to it pretty fast.

Last week I got an amazing offer for trading in my S185 for a used 13' T650. Had to drive to Iowa for it. I'll post some pics later of the 650.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

more new toys!?!?!?!payup


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

SOme pics of my 13' T650
got a good deal trading in my S185:

Special thanks to Greg/Wi pens fan for the helpful info on the 650.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooooo pretty, that has your name all over it... and on the screen too. That looks awesome man, let me know how you like it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Scott, That machine looks amazing! Really nice. That machine can make you some money, good luck with it.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, the T650 is great. I put about 10 hours on it today and yesterday plowing a 6-8" storm we got.

The comfort factor is amazing compared to a wheeled S185. The air-ride seat + roller suspension is worth the upgrade for sure. Very nice for my trick back.
The power is nice - 74H.P. Kubota. Nice quite cab, no need for hearing protection. Selectable joystick controls took some getting use too, since My 185 had hands+ feet controls. SJC are great and smooth.

My only complaint would be the stock tracks for snow work - there pretty bad!  I'll buy some snow tracks in the fall for next winter for sure.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good for you for having a chance to use it, you seem happy with it. Whats the power like in comparison to your 185?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

A.T.T.;1789431 said:


> Good for you for having a chance to use it, you seem happy with it. Whats the power like in comparison to your 185?


It's hard to say how much more power without having both to work together. It felt like the 650 was able to push piles back easier then the 185 for sure.
Going from 61 HP to 74.5 HP. I think the 650 is comparable to the S300 for power.
How do you like your S205?


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Might as well put a plow on a Benz......


----------



## Ronix (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow, that bobcat looks awesome.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

shep28;1795633 said:


> Might as well put a plow on a Benz......


Huh? 


Ronix;1795671 said:


> Wow, that bobcat looks awesome.


Thanks Ronix!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

scott3430;1795959 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Thanks Ronix!


It's so nice who would ever want to get it dirty :salute:


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The trucks are built to work not look at. I don't understand why people think you can't have a nice work truck?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you care at all about your truck you can keep it looking nice.

My S205 is awesome, had a loose belt this year and that was the only issue. Bobcat mechanic came and swapped it out during the storm.
Its a good compact powerful machine for what we use it for. Hopefully we can do a little work with it this year during storm clean up! Hasn't been used much since 2011 when we bought it. 150 hours I think.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

S-205;1796951 said:


> Hasn't been used much since 2011 when we bought it. 150 hours I think.


I can beat that..my Kubota is a 2005 with 130 hours on it


----------

